# Apple Mail envoies d'email avec alias gmail



## efbelgarion (1 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,


Je suis sous mac os x mountain lion et j'ai un compte google avec quelques alias définis. J'ai bien enregistré le compte google et je reçois et envoie correctement des mails avec ce compte cependant je souhaite envoyer des mails avec mes alias google.

Avec le webmail gmail, aucun soucis.

Avez-vous une idée ou est-ce que ce n'est pas possible.

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2013)

et où est le problème

si tu suis la procédure pour ca ( et yen a deux) c'est possible
- soit créer des comptes annexes ( par alias) et ils sertont listés dans les choix de comptes envoyeurs
soit ajouter les alias dans tes réglages mail du compte gmail concerné


----------



## efbelgarion (1 Avril 2013)

C'est bien là le problème.

Côté mac mail, il me refuse la création d'un compte avec un  alias gmail car il demande un password. Hors avec google tu ne peux te connecter avec un alias.

Côté google, il me semble avoir tout fait mais je peux me tromper.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2013)

et ben passe par l'autre grand classique
mettre le nom de tes comptes DANS l'identifiant
expliqué par Apple là
(gaffe , mettre des *virgules* pas des points virgules)

http://support.apple.com/kb/ta23485


----------



## efbelgarion (1 Avril 2013)

Merci à toi cela fonctionne


----------



## waternoose (23 Décembre 2013)

Super, même avec OS 10.8 ça fonctionne aussi.
Merci.


----------

